# Easter in the Funnel



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Went to church last night so I had a few hours this morning and landed a couple of beauties. The hen was bright silver 30" 10 lbs. The buck was 31" 10.5 lbs he made be chase him about 200 yards through the rapids before giving up. My best day yet! Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

I hit a trib late this morning and got :S Did crush the creek chubs tho. Double digit day


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Also noticed while releasing both fish that plenty of fish were running upstream. They're still coming guys!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Ha! Love chasing them around...nice fish

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

That second pic really resembles a salmon at first glance. They look skinny. Spawned out? Are they dead in the pics?


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Yea I thought the same thing about the second one while fighting him, is this a salmon? He had white gums which means he's a steelie. I think salmon have black gums. The hen was spawned out. Yes they were and still are alive. After holding them in the current they both swam away.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

First fish looks like a natural rainbow not a steelie


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

K gonefishin said:


> First fish looks like a natural rainbow not a steelie


Really? How can you tell?


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Got one like that second fish in the fall - his entire lower jaw was black.


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

Brodg- They are both indeed, and without question steelhead. They are also both indeed and without question nice fish. Congrats.


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

Nice steelies, way to go!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

creekcrawler said:


> Got one like that second fish in the fall - his entire lower jaw was black.


The INSIDES of their mouths are white(trout). Black(salmon).


----------

